# bar keepers friend test - its good stuff!



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Had a little play with some bar keepers friend today.
Take one fire surround which is due a clean








Do one side in bar keepers friend








Do the next in an APC , I used stardrops, at this point I thought it was a draw between the two products.








I thought this all seems a bit easy, would just a damp mf remove the dirty middle stripe....
The answer is no








So I thought if the APC is as good as bar keepers friend it'll remove the middle stripe. Did it?
No. I think the wet MF I'd just used rubbed the dirt deeper in, making the surround harder to clean.








So I used barkeepers friend to remove the stripe








This is the dirty water after








Conclusion , barkeepers friend is good stuff, I think the bottle I have cost just over a pound! No need to spend lots of money to get a good result sometimes


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Love the stuff I use the spray stuff on windscreen if needed and the powder stuff on the sink and bath


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Great stuff and only a quid a bottle, I use it on a lot of things car included, no scratching either. I am surprised there aren't more people using it, a lot of people I have spoken to have never even heard of it either.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Great stuff and use it all the time. It's great for cleaning oven door glass


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Could do with some of that for my stainless hob. Will have to look for some, where do you guys buy yours from


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

Oxalic acid is indeed an effective cleaning agent.

I have used it throughout my career to clean heat exchanger plates within large industrial facilities.

Little wonder it crushes domestic tasks. A safety note - do wear gloves.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

danwel said:


> Could do with some of that for my stainless hob. Will have to look for some, where do you guys buy yours from


I got mine from home bargains (I think or maybe b&M's)


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

turbosnoop said:


> I got mine from home bargains (I think or maybe b&M's)


Home bargains mate


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Good stuff think I picked up a bottle in lakeland


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Cheers people i will have a look next time i am passing home bargains and try and find some. Will also try my local Boyes store as they have a habit of stocking the odd gem like this


----------

